# Infusoria?



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What is your best infusoria recipe? And how much do you feed to your spawns? Do you even use infusoria? Just wondering


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Recipe? I just use different floating plants in the breeding tank/separate tank that have been growing.. some people just place plants such as hornwart into glass containers and keep the lights on them 24hrs a day for days/weeks prior to breeding. Oldfishlady knows more about infusoria than I do.. 

Currently in my spawn tank I have it divided in half (10g), one side for the fish to breed, the other I stuff a bunch of floating plants in there with a 10-12" IAL leaf (broken in half).. the light directly on the plant side. When I get a spawn I'll gather the green **** from my plant tank and add it into the fry/breeding tank to help feed them infusoria.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is the one I use.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpN5Fz2lCM0&feature=related

After about 8 days I have thousands of critters swimming around.
I use an eyedropper and squirt them in my tanks.
I use lettuce,boil untill it gets broke down,the cool it off and put into a 1 gallon pickle jar.Make sure you treat the water you boil it in and the water you cool it off in.
I keep the light on it all the time,I have 3 jars just starting to clear,it is amazing how clear the water will become after the bacteria is gone!
Some say it is not needed to feed infusoria,but I figure it is snack food between meals.
Try it,you will be surprised how much infusoria you will get.
I have not been on for awhile,to those that read my post about my fry swimming strange,it must have been some kind of birth defect for a few of them,I lost the 3 that were swimming strange and culled a few more,the rest turned out fine!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks! Very helpful!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol glad someone came and gave you a good answer  I haven't done much with it at this point..


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Started it, and it appears that the culture was successful, but it smells like tuna? Is this normal? Btw I used GhostFeather's recipe.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Could someone type up the recipe for me? I can't pull up the page/video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Blue wind I just used the one he typed in this thread. The video isn't great anyways. And the culture also has a film/skin on top?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay Matt! Sorry for being a dumb dumb 

I just saw some places saying to use banana peals and some lettuce. Some say to boil the stuff in the water and some say to boil the water and add the banana peal/lettuce leaf. I want to try to figure out how to do it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes,it does have a smell to it,I just skim the gunk off the top,let it set for awhile and suck them up with a turkey baster.
Then I squirt them into some clean treated water and feed to the fry.
I had 1 turn completly black one time,talk about stink!!!!
I dumped it in the yard and sprayed it with the hose.
I blanch my lettuce,then add it to the water.
If you use water from an established tank and boil it first you will kill the infusoria that are allready in the water.
When you blanch the lettuce,doint boil it,after the water comes to a boil shut it off and blanch your lettuce,a short time in the water untill it is limp will do.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok! How do you skim off the skin?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I just use a small net,just run it across the top gently,just enough to get the rotten lettuce and some of the surface film.
Let it set and settle for about 30 mins..
Hold a light to it,you will be able to see the cloud of infusoria,that way your not sucking up a lot of usless water.
If you have one of those infusoria net,I think they are called micron filters,you can filter them and rinse them( I might have to get one).
If not,I take some water,1 cup,put it in a quart jar and squirt your infusoria into it,then using an eye dropper,squirt it into your fry tank.
I know,it is alot of work,but then raising Betta Fry are alot of work!!


----------

